# E-Prescribe



## mikereyland (Jan 21, 2010)

Does anyone know if G8553 is reserved for those patients who have Traditional Medicare part B or can it be reported to the Medicare Advantage Plans as well? 

Thanks,
Michael D. Reyland, CPC, CIRCC 
Surgical Specialists of Georgia


----------



## LLovett (Jan 22, 2010)

I was told by CMS PQRI is straight medicare only unless you are registry reporting then it can be anyone.

Laura, CPC, CPMA, CEMC


----------



## mikereyland (Jan 25, 2010)

Thank You, Laura.


----------

